# Sustanon 250 HELP!



## charbs (Jun 28, 2004)

I am about to begin my first 6 week cycle of Sutanon 250mg, 1 injection a week.

I have been advised by my doctor to take this alone with nothing else ie no anti estrogens or any other steroid stacking.

I need help on the following issues:

1. What is the best place to inject? i heard the glute is not effective? are there any injection suggestions?

2. I was told by my doc to get on a high carb diet, but i assumed protein was what i was supposed to concentrate on.

3. Is it worth my while to keep on protein shakes and the use of creatine during my cycle?

4. What is the best thing to do to keep my gains after my cycle?

Any input would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Mudge (Jun 28, 2004)

One study I have heard of and not SEEN, said that glutes actually show the best absorbtion rates. It is probably the most common site to inject along with the deltoid.

Diet is a huge huge ball of wax, but I dont believe in very high carb diets myself. If you dont have your diet down, you are starting a bit premature I think.

How are protein shakes not worth your while? Count your protein along with the rest of your caloric intake as you always do.

Keeping your gains is also another ball of wax, training and diet go a long way, but water making up 70% of your muscle mass if you lose that water you are going to lose some size too.

I have gained strength while losing almost 1/4" on my arms and 14 pounds of "water/fat," it happens. I know an overweight guy with 19" arms like me, but I know its a lot more fat and water than muscle.


----------



## Johnnny (Jun 28, 2004)

charbs

Although I have never used steroids, I have friends who've frequently & for some time told me about their use of Sustanon 250. They always have great results with it especially it being a blend of 4 testosterones & they are testosterone propionate, testosterone phenylpropionate, testosterone isocaproate, testosterone decanoate. It's apparently time released from what my friends have told me & it remains in the system for as long as 4-5 weeks after usage is stopped so gains still occur when the cycle is finished. You will also find there isn't a lot of water retention compared to Suspension. You should inject weekly with this steroid to get full effect.

If you're using more than 1000mg it's better to use an antiestrogen like Proviron or Nolvadex.

One can even gain 20lbs or so using 250-300mg a week in a couple of months.

As for injection spots, they told me if I ever started using, the glutes were the best place but it's better each injection they told me to switch sides each injection as the area gets sensitive after so many injections.'

Good luck.


----------



## charbs (Jun 28, 2004)

thankyou for your time


----------



## Johnnny (Jun 29, 2004)

Charbs


Not a problem. Even though I've never taken steroids, I've learned a descent amount about them through friends & my own research as I almost went on them b/c of my friends so I wanted to find out as much as I could & what substances were good to gain mass or use in a cutting period & so on.


----------



## ZorroAzul (Jun 29, 2004)

Mudge, I did read that report that showed the glutes were by far the spot with the highest absorption rate,  and the delts were by far the worst, less than 1/2 of the glutes if I am not mistaken...

now I am trying to think where I got that from but I can't remember... hmm...


----------



## Rauschgift (Jun 29, 2004)

What are your stats and what are your goals? The only other question I can answer is where to inject --- Glutes.... Sust 250 redijects come with a 20 gauge pin... believe me the only place you are going to want that going is in your ass. For instruction on that see www.spotinjections.com for help.


----------



## ZECH (Jun 29, 2004)

Take time to read the stickies.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 30, 2004)

When I first started injecting, I was apprehensive about doing glute shots because it was awkward to reach.  Well I learned to do them, and now they are by FAR my favorite place to inject.  Keep in mind though, you must rotate injection sites or you'll risk unnesessary scar tissue or worse, an abcess.  I like glutes, quads, and delts.


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Jul 2, 2004)

sust sucks.  But that is JMHO.


----------

